# Rose?



## black (Aug 4, 2013)

-


----------



## themule69 (Aug 5, 2013)

No clue
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






David


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 5, 2013)

Black....I am not sure either.  I know folks use rose hips for a tea....but look here at this SMF link.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/guide-for-woods-used-to-smoke-food

Hope someone else will chime in soon!

Kat


----------



## black (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm guessing it would have a rather floral flavor. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sorry I couldn't resist. In all seriousness, Glenlivet makes an 18 year old single malt aged in roserood that's absolutely fantastic, so at least we know it has some culinary potential.


----------



## black (Aug 6, 2013)

-


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 6, 2013)

You certainly sparked my interest so I did some searching and found this info:

Roses grow in slim canes that and with age can become woody and most commonly grow as bushes.

Rosewood does not come from Rose bushes, but it does have the rose scent when in bloom.

The wood is cut from several different tropical trees. 

Rosewood is listed as an irritant, because when sanding it can cause allergic reactions.

My first thought is NO. I don't imagine it would really season very good. You could try burning some on an open fire and see what the smoke smells like. I wouldn't burn it in my smoker until I knew what it smelled like and if it leaves any kind of skunky residue that would require cleaning the smoker.


----------



## black (Aug 8, 2013)

-


----------



## akhap (Aug 8, 2013)

So these two elderly couples are having dinner and one old guy starts talking about the memory enhancement program he is taking...
"How's it work" asked the other gent.
"well, you associate other elements of the thing you want to remember to common, easily remembered things" says the first.
"That sounds like a lot of other programs; what is the one you are taking called?"

"uh... uh... uh... IT'S A FLOWER!  Yeah a flower!  Different colors... Uh... uh... uh... some smell good... uh... uh... uh... THORNS!  Yeah it has thorns!" (lots of hand motions denoting long stems and big blooms)

"A rose???"

"Yeah, a rose!"  He then looks at his wife and says "Rose, what's the name of that course I'm taking?"


----------



## akhap (Aug 8, 2013)

Black said:


> When I get time I'll cut and season some and give it a go.
> I'll let you all know ..... that's if it doesn't kill me. :ROTF



I would not lump ash, alder, and cottonwood together in any way...

Ash is very forgiving in use because it will burn green better than about anything else, anywhere.  It produces stronger smoke than the other two, easily.

Alder is a great, very mild smoke used in huge quantities here.  It is in the birch family.

Cottonwood is used widely in Western AK where it is often the only available wood on beaches.  It is extremely light weight and virtually punky when green.  It has very low BTUs and leaves a tremendous amount of ash.  It is a member of the willow family.  It is very mild, but still a wood of last resort IMO&E...


----------



## black (Aug 8, 2013)

-


----------



## black (Aug 8, 2013)

-


----------



## akhap (Aug 8, 2013)

My grandfather had apple orchards and played with a lot of apple science early in the 1930s.  He had one apple tree he planted in the '60s that he grafted 26 different varieties of apple on.  He also grafted roses of many colors; blooming times; upright and trailing; and sizes.  The apples matured at different times and the roses were there in some variety all summer long.  It was an amazing tree.  

He died in early spring of '92 (at 104) and his apple tree never leafed out that coming spring.  I have the root graft from it and have made a few special things from it.


----------



## akhap (Aug 8, 2013)

I would not worry about it at all... UNLESS it had been heavily mothered with pesticides of unknown kinds.  I know little to nothing of accepted practices and history of pesticide use in your country...


----------

